# 2016 Lowe Shallow water boats



## hotshotinn (Dec 18, 2015)

They have um listed on their web site .A nice big 2070 on down to a 1655 ,all .100 aluminum and welded construction. I like the looks of um


----------



## amk (Dec 23, 2015)

Ya but max hp is 90 on a boat that big in te jet world seems underpowered


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Feb 11, 2016)

yea a 90 jet on a 2070 is gonna be gutless ...


----------



## Capt1972 (Feb 11, 2016)

But a jet-jon........just sayin!


----------



## tinminnow (Feb 21, 2016)

im new here and wanting some info on these lowes also. ive got 2 dealers within an hour of me and one of them that i talked to didnt know anything about it. told me that my old lund was worthless and he plain just had better things to do. soo i wont be buying squat from him. also wondering if these are compareable to the blazers? and alweld etc. any feed back is most definitely welcome! thanks and great site!


----------



## amk (Feb 21, 2016)

I watched the YouTube video of there 1860 jet they are real similar to G3 jet. I've never been in a lowes outboard jet but the regular boats are real similar to G3 and alumacraft you really can't tell the difference just the insides and logo are a bit different. If you were going to get one I'd say go with a 1860 with most hp you can. Also get the biggest gas tank. My buddy's 1860 G3 runs good maybe tops out at 36 empty but it's decent enough power and goes real shallow. He got a radio and talon on his and paid around 28-29k driveout I'd imagine your looking at around the same price minus a couple k if you don't get a talon and radio.


----------



## momule (Feb 22, 2016)

I have the Lowe 2016 catalog in my reading room too...looking at the Big River and shallow water versions with interest. Funny how Lowe has been in the business forever and based in Missouri and only now trying to catch up with much smaller manufacturers of purpose built jet hulls. Looks like they have a good lineup with hull thicknesses up to .125 and several tunnel options. Their heavy duty options require console installs but they're rated to a pretty decent HP.

I would just have thought that a leading aluminum boat manufacturer such as Lowe, based in Missouri where jets are common, would have been more aggressive in designing and marketing really tough boats for our nice skinny, rocky streams.


----------



## tinminnow (Mar 9, 2016)

im looking at the 1755 and wondering how much more stable it is than a alweld 1752? i typically fish by myself but have 3 little girls that will occasionally go out on it with me and thier mother. my wife is small, im 6ft. and 210lbs. would a 1755 be a decent fit for us? or should i be lookin for a 1860 size? i know its not the typical question, i just want something we can get on and not freak thier mother out! :? (i need her on board with my boat purchase  thanks guys!


----------



## amk (Mar 9, 2016)

Price both see what works of course the 1860 would be better for more people and especially wife and kids


----------



## dhoganjr (Mar 10, 2016)

An 1860 is a very stable hull and will have all the room you need for the family. If not the 1860, get the widest hull you can afford. The wider it is the more stable it will be.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Mar 10, 2016)

dhoganjr said:


> An 1860 is a very stable hull and will have all the room you need for the family. If not the 1860, get the widest hull you can afford. The wider it is the more stable it will be.


X2


----------



## oomph (Jun 27, 2016)

G3's have the fuel tank up front, the new Lowe Path Finders don't.


----------



## Rockhitter (Sep 18, 2016)

I haven't looked at the new Lowes. When I was in the market for a jet jon I ended up with a Blazer 17X54. Bought it from Joe at Troutts. It was a full days drive to get there but they definitely know their stuff and are top notch folks to deal with. I wanted a small boat hence the 17', stick steer with a 60/40 merc. Very pleased with the boat. I have had Lunds. Sea Arks, and Alumacraft boats in the past. The blazers are well built and customizable to whatever you want.


----------



## Vol423 (Aug 7, 2017)

Just remember that boats are rated at the drive. The motors lose 1/3 of their horsepower when converted to jet drive. If it's rated a 90, a 136 HP motor at the power head would qualify. The 115 HP motors produce 80 HP and are commonly used on the G3 1860.


----------



## stinkfoot (Aug 7, 2017)

There was a 1755 on the Thompson River where I was drifting my pontoon the other day with a 90 Yamaha jet on it. Nice looking boat. It drove by us a couple of times on the river and then I gave it the once over on the beach where we were camping. I'd buy it.


----------

